# My 2014 535d just came to an abrupt stop .Codes are U010E. And P016D



## Helpimagirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Help my new 2014 535D just stopped in the middle of an intersection and has acting like it's ran out of fuel sort of sputtered when I tried to restart it now it just turns and turns and turns like there's no fuel fuel tanks as an eighth of a tank and it through two codes which I have listed above also they are U010E and P106D. The gauge could be wrong I've only had this scar for 2 days ... or something bad could havre happened .The notes that come with the coach said excessive time to enter closed loop, fuel pressure control AND Lost communication with reductant control module . Will this car turn itself off if I don't have reduction or is this a reductive using car?


----------



## Helpimagirl (Aug 1, 2016)

*Could I be out of def ?*

It says if I run out the car will no longer start ... anyone?


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Helpimagirl said:


> It says if I run out the car will no longer start ... anyone?


You need to be clear. I did not understand half what you saying. 
First, do not try to start car. Obviously there is issue and attempting to start it could damage engine. 
Second, run out of what? Your post is all over the place, but you mentioned reductant. 
Did you fuel up before that happened? Maybe you mistakenly put gas, would not be first time happening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helpimagirl (Aug 1, 2016)

*Clarification of my problem*

I was sitting there brain storming and wondering why this sweet running car would just stop running and one thing I came up with was the def system. the fuel additive required for diesel cars etc. I have owned this car for 4 days and I've only added fuel to it once and its impossible to misfuel with the new fuel door fittings.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

If the car was running, being out of DEF would not cause it to stop. You get a very clear "No Start In 1000 miles" warning that counts down.

1/8th of a tank could mean that your low-pressure fuel pump failed (because it overheated due to the low tank level.)


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Helpimagirl said:


> I was sitting there brain storming and wondering why this sweet running car would just stop running and *one thing I came up with was the def system.] the fuel additive required for diesel cars etc.* I have owned this car for 4 days and I've only added fuel to it once and its impossible to misfuel with the new fuel door fittings.


DEF is not a fuel additive. DEF is required for the emission controls in the exhaust system. The fuel system and exhaust system are two separate systems.

I suspect the HPFP grenaded due to bad fuel.

Sorry to hear. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Helpimagirl said:


> I was sitting there brain storming and wondering why this sweet running car would just stop running and one thing I came up with was the def system. the fuel additive required for diesel cars etc. I have owned this car for 4 days and I've only added fuel to it once and its impossible to misfuel with the new fuel door fittings.


Not impossible to misfuel. Don't fool yourself.

There are even picture of green handled unleaded fuel pumps that have been posted. Go look at your receipt from the fuel station and see what you put in it.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Helpimagirl said:


> I was sitting there brain storming and wondering why this sweet running car would just stop running and one thing I came up with was the def system. the fuel additive required for diesel cars etc. I have owned this car for 4 days and I've only added fuel to it once and its impossible to misfuel with the new fuel door fittings.


First, DEF is not fuel additive. It is impossible that your car stalled due to lack of DEF. You would get 999 miles to no start warning. So every time you started vehicle if there is low DEF you would get warning message on your iDrive. 
Second, yes it is possible to misfuel. Just search forums and you will see numerous posts about misfueling. The restrictor in funnel is there but it is possible to push gas nozzle if persistent into it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Possible that someone did a partial misfueling repair and ditched the car. Or a lot monkey topped it with a little gasoline?
Hopefully you are able to prove you put diesel in it..... Always pay with card for fuel, and full tanks. My .02


----------



## turbo97se (May 9, 2018)

A few clarifications needed here:
1. U010E this code tells you the ECU cannot communicate with the DEF control unit. If errors like this occur, the car should give you a little time (in terms of miles) to take it in for repair, but you should have gotten warning messages well before it shut down. The car will indeed shut down if you either don't have DEF fluid or there is a communication error with the controller.
2. The other code appears more obscure, but is perhaps related to the first code.

How did you get the codes? You said it "came with the coach" not sure what that means. If you have a code reader try to clear/reset the codes to see what happens. Ideally you need an ISTA-D to diagnose the issue to get specifics of what is going on. It could be a bad controller, no DEF (but it would probably say that), bad cabling to the DEF controller. If the car was in an accident before, controller/cabling etc could be affected. The key is having a more comprehensive scan of what is going on.


----------



## Proconsul (Aug 2, 2015)

n1das said:


> DEF is not a fuel additive. DEF is required for the emission controls in the exhaust system. The fuel system and exhaust system are two separate systems.
> 
> I suspect the HPFP grenaded due to bad fuel.
> 
> ...


Of course, if you actually _did_ add DEF to the fuel when filling up....


----------



## Helpimagirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you Turbo... what I was trying to say was my first thought was the def ... it***8217;s full and no I didn***8217;t put def into the fuel tank. I also had just driven it from Portland OREGON 200 miles south and still had 1/4 tank so it wasn***8217;t misfueled of that I***8217;m sure. 

I stopped for a quick break for about 15 min then drove it across the rest area and jumped out to grab a pop from the machine with car turned off then when I restarted it sort of coughed then went into its ***8216;dieseling***8217; like shake and then stopped all within about 30ft. NEW INFO. Had AAA tow it to my house and my neighbor and I tried a few things to try and track the problem down. 

We first pulled the air filter and gave it a squirt of ether and the car fired right up then died once the ether was burned up Z(quickly) then we cracked open the #1 injector at the top of the fuel injector rack on top to see if fuel was getting there and after a couple of small puffs of air it squirted diesel 10 ft ... did the same thing to #3 and #4 with the same exact result. So fuel is pumping to the injectors but nothing is getting past that and actually being sprayed into the engine I think. 

Is there a relay that could be bad that opens the injectors allowing them to squirt fuel into the engine? It doesn***8217;t sound like a HPFP problem because the fuel was pumping fuel 10***8217; across my driveway after those first couple of air puffs. And isn***8217;t that system supposed to not have any air in it to puff out? Help if you can and thank you to everyone who has responded so far


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

***8220;Tow***8221; and ***8220;ether***8221; starting fluid. Ever read your owners manual? 

You are not to tow your xDrive BMW, but on flatbed/tiltbed. 

Starting fluid is not to be used for likely damage to sensitive electronic components - your hot film Air Mass Flow - MAF - sensor.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Helpimagirl said:


> ...
> 
> We first pulled the air filter and gave it a squirt of ether and the car fired right up then died once the ether was burned up Z(quickly) then we cracked open the #1 injector at the top of the fuel injector rack on top to see if fuel was getting there and after a couple of small puffs of air it squirted diesel 10 ft ... did the same thing to #3 and #4 with the same exact result. So fuel is pumping to the injectors but nothing is getting past that and actually being sprayed into the engine I think.
> 
> Is there a *relay that could be bad that opens the injectors *allowing them to squirt fuel into the engine? It doesn't sound like a HPFP problem because the fuel was pumping fuel 10' across my driveway after those first couple of air puffs. And isn't that system supposed to not have any air in it to puff out? Help if you can and thank you to everyone who has responded so far


This isn't a tractor with a mechanical fuel-injection system. This is a "common rail" system with individually-firing injectors. Each injector responds to signals from the DDE (ECU) to open for a few milliseconds - as many as 5 or 6 pulses PER IGNITION CYCLE. The fuel rail is pressurized bo about 20,000 PSI.

While the HPFP may still be able to get close to that, it's quite likely that the almost-microscopic fuel injector apertures are plugged by debris from the HPFP. This is why these miss-fueling incidents are very expensive to repair - each injector costs around $500.

There are several threads here and on bimmerpost regarding miss-fueling incidents; search for them.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

OP,

Starting fluid and/or ether or any other FUEL in the intake is absolutely NOT TO BE USED AT ALL due to the risk of a runaway engine and major engine damage. It is a major no-no with a diesel engine. DO NOT DO THIS.

Want to immediately destroy your engine? Keep trying to get it started with starting fluid/ether.

Please promise us that you will never do this again.



Doug Huffman said:


> ***8220;Tow***8221; and ***8220;ether***8221; starting fluid. Ever read your owners manual?
> 
> You are not to tow your xDrive BMW, but on flatbed/tiltbed.
> 
> Starting fluid is not to be used for likely damage to sensitive electronic components - your hot film Air Mass Flow - MAF - sensor.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo97se (May 9, 2018)

As others have warned, it is advisable to not use other forms of fuel. It may not be HPFP issue, however your injectors may not be triggering as they are triggered by the ECU. The ECU will shut down if you have no adblue and have exceeded the allowed 1500? miles "grace" period OR if the ECU cannot commmunicate with Adblue controller which is what the U010E code appears to suggest. I do urge that you have the car properly scanned. If I was home I'd offer to scan it for you as I am not far from you (if your published location is accurate)

The U010E code, how did you get the code? Again try resetting the code. If you got the code you should be able to reset it.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

A shutdown while running will not be caused by running out of DEF. Once stopped after running out of DEF, the engine will not start again until the DEF is refilled.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnilPunjabi (Sep 3, 2017)

So confused 

1. Did you just buy the car and from where or whom - that sounds fishy 

2. Is there any warranty left on the car?

3. Look up your states used car laws 

4. Diesel engines are usually bulletproof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

AnilPunjabi said:


> So confused
> 
> 1. Did you just buy the car and from where or whom - that sounds fishy
> 
> ...


None of this matters anymore. OP has assumed all liability at this point.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

In for more information on this one. I would like to see what the problem ends up being.


----------

